# I need a Screen Printer in Los Angeles area who I can outsource weekly jobs to, any suggestions?



## Olperez1 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello All,

I own my own shop and offer Screen Printing, but need that work outsourced. Preferably in the Los Angeles or Orange County areas so that I can pick up or drop off merchandise/work.

Can anyone recommend someone? Or are you someone that would be interested to outsource work to (or to each other)?

Thanks in advance. I already have a job waiting on the pipeline i need to do, a one color job.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Just got an email from screen printing los angeles|la shirt printing|la t-shirt printing|t shirt printing la in Van Nuys....Never used them so just a co-incidence that their email just arrived....


----------



## fullcountath (Jun 18, 2013)

Not close but well provide return shipping and a quick turnaround time. [email protected]

Sent from my SPH-D710VMUB using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## numba1fatboy (Jul 10, 2013)

I could help you out with that give me a call if you can at 213 926 8156 my name is Ralph

Sent from my EVO using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## bobo920 (Sep 16, 2012)

Jay
562.415.6801


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Have a couple of friends in LA that do it. I went there once a while back. It's on the back end of LA. Borders with Pasadena at that point.


----------

